# spreek een (pronunciation )



## James Bates

In the sentence "Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands" ("I speak a little Dutch") does "spreek een" sound the same as "spreken"? They sure sound the same to my ear! It's as if you're saying, "Ik spreken beetje Nederlands", even though the "e" in "spreken" is supposed to be short, unlike the "ee" in "spreek".


----------



## sound shift

The first "e" in "spreken" is long, the same as the "ee" in "spreek".


----------



## James Bates

Oh, I see. I guess that explains why "Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands" sounds exactly as if it were "Ik spreken beetje Nederlands".


----------



## Suehil

In spoken Dutch (NL, at least) the 'n' would  not usually be pronounced if it were 'ik spreken beetje...' whereas it is clearly heard in 'ik spreek een beetje..'

Also, anyone who said 'ik spreken beetje..' would not be a native speaker so they would say it with a foreign accent.


----------



## Muizer

Hi James,

It's very similar indeed but the "lettergreep" to which the k belongs makes the difference:

Ik-spreek-een-beet-je/bee-tje
Vs
Ik-spre-ken-beet-je

Im not a linguist btw, Just a native speaker


----------



## Sjonger

I agree with Muizer, but the difference is very small, and I think any native Dutch person would 'Ik spreken beetje Nederlands' hear as 'Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands'.


----------



## Couch Tomato

I agree with Sjonger. However, if you talk slowly the difference becomes much more significant.


----------

